# Police Dispatcher, Town of Shrewsbury



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

The Shrewsbury Police Department is accepting applications for the position of Police Dispatcher. The Town of Shrewsbury is located 41 miles east of Boston and borders Worcester, the second largest city in New England. Our department serves a population of approximately 37,000 residents in a twenty-two square mile area.
The Shrewsbury Police Department consists of fifty-two full-time officers, nine full-time dispatchers and five administrative staff. Specialty positions include marine boat unit, motorcycle unit, traffic division, accident reconstruction specialists, bicycle unit, K-9 Officer, school resource officers and a fully staffed detective division. We have a proactive patrol division that responds to over 38,000 calls for service annually.
We are seeking individuals who are highly motivated professionals with strong communication skills, self- discipline, are able to multitask, and have a community policing philosophy. Experience is preferred but not required. We will provide all necessary on the job training and required certifications.
*Benefits*
The base salary range, beginning July 1, 2021, is $23.07 to $27.18. The Town of Shrewsbury offers a competitive benefits package, including health insurance, a pension, an extensive employee assistance program, the opportunity for professional development, and competitive paid time off in the form of sick, personal and vacation days.
The new Dispatcher will join the Police Department Team in moving into a brand new building in late 2022, as Town of Shrewsbury recently passed a new Shrewsbury Public Safety Building.
Job Type: Full-time
Pay: $23.07 - $27.18 per hour


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

AB7 said:


> The Shrewsbury Police Department is accepting applications for the position of Police Dispatcher. *The Town of Shrewsbury is located 41 miles east of Boston* and borders Worcester, the second largest city in New England. Our department serves a population of approximately 37,000 residents in a twenty-two square mile area.
> The Shrewsbury Police Department consists of fifty-two full-time officers, nine full-time dispatchers and five administrative staff. Specialty positions include marine boat unit, motorcycle unit, traffic division, accident reconstruction specialists, bicycle unit, K-9 Officer, school resource officers and a fully staffed detective division. We have a proactive patrol division that responds to over 38,000 calls for service annually.
> We are seeking individuals who are highly motivated professionals with strong communication skills, self- discipline, are able to multitask, and have a community policing philosophy. Experience is preferred but not required. We will provide all necessary on the job training and required certifications.
> *Benefits*
> ...


Gorgeous views of Boston Harbor from the station 

Just saw they broke ground on a brand new station as well.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

To go with the marine unit


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Foxy85 said:


> Gorgeous views of Boston Harbor from the station
> 
> Just saw they broke ground on a brand new station as well.


To go with the marine unit


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

kdk240 said:


> To go with the marine unit


And only about 60 miles East of Springfield, so you’ll have beautiful views of a living, growing cesspool.


----------

